

For-profit activism startup in SF - kalvin
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13031214

======
kalvin
If you're interested in the intersection of tech startups and social
entrepreneurship like I am... check this out. (Disclaimer: I work here)

